# Raccourci partage message ou autre application



## macfrom (4 Avril 2021)

Bonjour 
Je suis sous iOS 14 et depuis un moment (je n’arrive pas à dater) je n’ai plus les raccourcis habituels lorsque que je souhaite partager une image par exemple ou un lien internet. Je m’explique quand on clique sur la flèche, iOS propose les appli genre partage par message, mail etc etc. Et habituellement j’avais les personnes dans messages qui apparaissaient ... et la je n’ai plus les raccourcis des dernières conversations. J’ai juste le choix de l application .. merci


----------



## MrTom (5 Avril 2021)

Hello,

Est-ce que *Lors du partage* est bien coché dans *Réglages* > *Siri et Recherche* > Catégories *Suggestions de Siri ?*


----------

